# Union L/XL on T. Rice 157 (pics)



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

gmgowen said:


> Hello. I just recently got a Lib Tech T. Rice 157. This board has a waist width of 25.8 cm. I am 6'1" and 185 lbs. I currently wear a 2013 ThirtyTwo Lashed, size 11. I put 2014 Union Contact Pro's, size L/XL, on this Lib Tech board. I have the binding heel cup sized all the way in. My angles are usually -15/15.
> 
> I'm running into an issue with a little binding overhang on a board with this waist width (see photos). I've tried squeezing my size 11 ThirtyTwo's into a size M/L Union Contact, Force, and Factory... it's just not a very good fit at all.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine, though a wide board may be about one size overkill (general consensus states size 12 is the min.) wide boards do float better and you will have significantly less toe drag. But the Contact Pros look pretty elevated so again, you'll be fine.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm confused, I'm failing to see a problem. If you carved on your edge well enough to get toe drag on that setup then you wouldn't be riding an all mountain setup. Tip it on its side until your toe or heel touches, then ask yourself if you get that steep in your carves. Shred on.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh, now i know my size 11 boots fit perfect on L/XL Union bindings. Thanks.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Union L/XL bindings do have a big footbed, but it's not a problem. It won't effect your riding. If it bothers you you're gonna have to change brands.


----------



## gmgowen (Sep 21, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I'm confused, I'm failing to see a problem. If you carved on your edge well enough to get toe drag on that setup then you wouldn't be riding an all mountain setup. Tip it on its side until your toe or heel touches, then ask yourself if you get that steep in your carves. Shred on.


I'm kind of tossing around the idea of swapping the T. Rice for a mid-wide TRS 157-159 to gain the slightly wider waist. I realize there's no performance disadvantage of this slight binding overhang. I know I'm not going to be carving at 80*. It's just kind of an eye sore/looks odd.


----------



## gmgowen (Sep 21, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Oh, now i know my size 11 boots fit perfect on L/XL Union bindings. Thanks.


Sure. I probably spent at least an hour trying to get my ThirtyTwo boots into a M/L Contact, Force, and Factory. The biggest issue I found was that the base plate/cage was to narrow in the heel and the ankle strap didn't center well, even when it was sized out all the way. These problems created some serious "pinching" on the medial (ladder) side of the boot. Otherwise the toe cap strap fit pretty well. Probably a good inch of toe and heel boot overhang off the foot-bed on the M/L's. I also found the Contact accommodated the size 11 boots a little better than the Force or Factory.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Had you gone with the smaller binding, you most likely would have been off center of the board inserts. I think I looks perfect personally. At size 11.5 all my boards and bindings have mild toe/heel hang.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

gmgowen said:


> I'm kind of tossing around the idea of swapping the T. Rice for a mid-wide TRS 157-159 to gain the slightly wider waist. I realize there's no performance disadvantage of this slight binding overhang. I know I'm not going to be carving at 80*. It's just kind of an eye sore/looks odd.


First, an eye sore? Really? That set up looks pretty damn dialed in, width is perfect for you boot size and your centered on the board. You would seriously buy a new board over that? Good for you if you have that kind of money to throw around I guess. 

Second, out of pure curiosity I looked up the specs on those two boards...TRS: 26.0 at the waist and 30.1 in the tips. T Rice: 25.8 at the waist and 30.1 in the tips. Your gaining 0.2 cms at the waist and probably even less at the inserts given the nose/tail width is the same. It's not going to make a damn bit of difference. Go ride dude.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*You're good.*

I just replied to you're PM. Way long reply, but I hadn't seen this post. 

You're 100% good to go. 

That set up looks super fun. Enjoy!!


----------



## gmgowen (Sep 21, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> First, an eye sore? Really? That set up looks pretty damn dialed in, width is perfect for you boot size and your centered on the board. You would seriously buy a new board over that? Good for you if you have that kind of money to throw around I guess.
> 
> Second, out of pure curiosity I looked up the specs on those two boards...TRS: 26.0 at the waist and 30.1 in the tips. T Rice: 25.8 at the waist and 30.1 in the tips. Your gaining 0.2 cms at the waist and probably even less at the inserts given the nose/tail width is the same. It's not going to make a damn bit of difference. Go ride dude.


Yea, the binding overhang just seems kind of off to me, but I'll get over it. I think I have barely more heel hang, but I'm out of options at this point. 

And no I haven't ridden the T. Rice yet, I was just going to swap it out at the Backcountry retail store.

Also you make a good point. I really like the sintered base on the T. Rice too. So fast!




UNION INHOUSE said:


> I just replied to you're PM. Way long reply, but I hadn't seen this post.
> 
> You're 100% good to go.
> 
> That set up looks super fun. Enjoy!!


Thanks again for all your help! The Contact Pro's have been awesome so far!


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

The bindings look fine with the boots on.


----------



## Dalton-180 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi ... I ve a pair of Union Atlas L-XL for a 10.5 32 boot lashed
The fit is good and easy. Yet i have issues to well tight the toe strap. Is too big. I ve changed positions to shorten it as mch as possible , but in that position it touches the footbed and is hard to keep or centered
I m thinking on swapping them by a pair of Contact Pro M-L size to solve this and also have a lighter binding ?
You think is worth ? Might it get more difficult to strap in with a medium binding ? Are contact pro better than atlas ? Or only lighter and more flexivle ? 

For last ? Are canted footbeda good ? Van i buy just the canted footbeds?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I'm confused, I'm failing to see a problem. If you carved on your edge well enough to get toe drag on that setup then you wouldn't be riding an all mountain setup. Tip it on its side until your toe or heel touches, then ask yourself if you get that steep in your carves. Shred on.


I agree with this and did exactly that when I set up my Gnu Billy Goat 159 and l/xl Union Chargers. I believe the board has a ww of 25.0cm. When I mounted the bindings the base plates looked huge compared to my old Burton Customs. I decided to strap in my 11.5 Burton drivers and tipped the board up until the boot touched. The boot touched before the baseplates. I also propped the board up with a large framers speed square which puts it at a 45 degree angle from the floor and neither boot or baseplate touched. I have ridden this setup over 20 times with no issues. I sometimes like to get low enough in my carves that I drag my hand on the ground so while not fully extended in a euro carve, I do get the board up on a good angle and don't have issues. Ride the hell out of that set up and don't worry about it.


----------

